# P&O Orsova 1969



## graingerj

Hello Forum. I need to fill a gap in my history. Has anyone got details of sailing schedules for P&O Liner S.S Orsova for the year 1969?
I would appreciate any informatiom. Thanks

John.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Orsova was in Auckland New Zealand on July 14th 1970. She left Southampton on 2nd June 1970 via the Panama. She left Auckland the same day for a Circle Pacific cruise. I was living in Auckland at the time. The information is from my diary.

In 1971 on my way back to the UK on Iberia, we met Orsova mid Pacific on 6th July 1971. We had two Stowaways on board who stowed away in Suva. Orsova was heading south. so we transferred them. Picture below..

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pompeyfan

I can find nothing for 1969 but will check my diary.


----------



## garry

*Orsova 1969*

joined the orsova on29/5/69 in southhampton went to east coast usa then thro panamal canal up to accapulco then some ports up to vancouver over to hawaii suva sydney auckland hongkong cant remember all but back to sydney back to hongkong india south africa and back to southhampton on24/10/69 great trip


----------



## graingerj

*Thanks for your reply*

Thanks for that information. Never a dull moment on board ship in those days. So many stories to tell.


----------



## Harry Bonning

I was an Asst Purser on ORSOVA in 1969 and we spent 6 weeks cruising April/May before a deep sea voyage. From Memory we started in Southampton - Bermuda - Port Everglades - Panama - Acapulco - Los Angeles - San Francisco - Vancouver - Hawaii - Suva - Auckland - Sydney as the outward leg. I cannot now remember on that particular voyage if we then did Australian cruising to the islands or round Pacific. If the latter it would be Sydney - possiblye Brisbane - Hong Kong - Kobe - Yokohama - Hawaii - Vancouver - San Francisco - Los Angeles - Hawaii - Suva - Auckland - Sydney. Then I think the return voyage to the UK was with an Australian Womens Weekly Tour Group who took over the entire ship and we converted to a one class ship. That would be Sydney - Kong Kong - Kobe - Yokohama - Hawaii - Vancouver - San Francisco - Los Angeles - Acapulco - Panama - then I am not sure which ontervening ports but back to Southampton. I was on ORSOVA for most of 1968 and 1969 if you need more information.


----------



## Harry Bonning

Harry Bonning said:


> I was an Asst Purser on ORSOVA in 1969 and we spent 6 weeks cruising April/May before a deep sea voyage. From Memory we started in Southampton - Bermuda - Port Everglades - Panama - Acapulco - Los Angeles - San Francisco - Vancouver - Hawaii - Suva - Auckland - Sydney as the outward leg. I cannot now remember on that particular voyage if we then did Australian cruising to the islands or round Pacific. If the latter it would be Sydney - possiblye Brisbane - Hong Kong - Kobe - Yokohama - Hawaii - Vancouver - San Francisco - Los Angeles - Hawaii - Suva - Auckland - Sydney. Then I think the return voyage to the UK was with an Australian Womens Weekly Tour Group who took over the entire ship and we converted to a one class ship. That would be Sydney - Kong Kong - Kobe - Yokohama - Hawaii - Vancouver - San Francisco - Los Angeles - Acapulco - Panama - then I am not sure which ontervening ports but back to Southampton. I was on ORSOVA for most of 1968 and 1969 if you need more information.


Just re reading you post I realise that I have my years muddled up - The Australian Womans Weekly Tour would have been the preceeding deep sea voyage which started in October 68 and ended back in the UK in the March of 69. So the 69 voyage you refer to return trip would have been Sydney - Singapore - possibly Penang - Colombo (Asian crew change) - Durban - Port Elizabeth - Cape Town - Madeira - Southampton.


----------



## graingerj

*1969 Orsova*

Thanks for the information Harry. I've got Honolulu on New Years Day then Equator on 4th Jan. Diary entries stop there. This was my last voyage on Orsova. I went to OCL Containers after that. Did the maiden voyage on SS Flinders Bay.


----------



## Lesleyleith

Harry Bonning said:


> I was an Asst Purser on ORSOVA in 1969 and we spent 6 weeks cruising April/May before a deep sea voyage. From Memory we started in Southampton - Bermuda - Port Everglades - Panama - Acapulco - Los Angeles - San Francisco - Vancouver - Hawaii - Suva - Auckland - Sydney as the outward leg. I cannot now remember on that particular voyage if we then did Australian cruising to the islands or round Pacific. If the latter it would be Sydney - possiblye Brisbane - Hong Kong - Kobe - Yokohama - Hawaii - Vancouver - San Francisco - Los Angeles - Hawaii - Suva - Auckland - Sydney. Then I think the return voyage to the UK was with an Australian Womens Weekly Tour Group who took over the entire ship and we converted to a one class ship. That would be Sydney - Kong Kong - Kobe - Yokohama - Hawaii - Vancouver - San Francisco - Los Angeles - Acapulco - Panama - then I am not sure which ontervening ports but back to Southampton. I was on ORSOVA for most of 1968 and 1969 if you need more information.





Harry Bonning said:


> I was an Asst Purser on ORSOVA in 1969 and we spent 6 weeks cruising April/May before a deep sea voyage. From Memory we started in Southampton - Bermuda - Port Everglades - Panama - Acapulco - Los Angeles - San Francisco - Vancouver - Hawaii - Suva - Auckland - Sydney as the outward leg. I cannot now remember on that particular voyage if we then did Australian cruising to the islands or round Pacific. If the latter it would be Sydney - possiblye Brisbane - Hong Kong - Kobe - Yokohama - Hawaii - Vancouver - San Francisco - Los Angeles - Hawaii - Suva - Auckland - Sydney. Then I think the return voyage to the UK was with an Australian Womens Weekly Tour Group who took over the entire ship and we converted to a one class ship. That would be Sydney - Kong Kong - Kobe - Yokohama - Hawaii - Vancouver - San Francisco - Los Angeles - Acapulco - Panama - then I am not sure which ontervening ports but back to Southampton. I was on ORSOVA for most of 1968 and 1969 if you need more information.


Hello there Harry

I was a passenger on the Orsova on a three month Circle Pacific cruise from Sydney back to Sydney. I was travelling with my mother and we were in first class. I think I knew you as I was friendly with Paul Turton, another Asst Pursar.
The cruise was Sydney, HK, Japan, Honolulu, LA, SF, Vancouver, Suva, Auckland, Sydney.


----------



## J Murphy

garry said:


> *Orsova 1969*
> 
> joined the orsova on29/5/69 in southhampton went to east coast usa then thro panamal canal up to accapulco then some ports up to vancouver over to hawaii suva sydney auckland hongkong cant remember all but back to sydney back to hongkong india south africa and back to southhampton on24/10/69 great trip


I joined the day you were discharged and we sailed to Australia via Panama. I was 3/R/O


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean

We embarked on the ORSOVA (Southampton) sometime in the summer months of 1970 and headed towards Los Angeles via Panama Canal. Our first stop was Port Everglades, Florida for the day, then through the Canal for our second stop in Acapulco. From there, up the west coast towards San Pedro, Los Angeles. We arrived June 5th, 1970. I'd like to know how many days that journey took aboard the P. & O. ORSOVA. Will you be able to offer an answer to my question? How many days aboard the ORSOVA from Southampton to Los Angeles? Awaiting your kindly reply. Thank you in advance. Paul Dean
⚔💂🇬🇧💂⚔


----------



## RONALD PRIESTLEY

johnpaulgrahamedean said:


> We embarked on the ORSOVA (Southampton) sometime in the summer months of 1970 and headed towards Los Angeles via Panama Canal. Our first stop was Port Everglades, Florida for the day, then through the Canal for our second stop in Acapulco. From there, up the west coast towards San Pedro, Los Angeles. We arrived June 5th, 1970. I'd like to know how many days that journey took aboard the P. & O. ORSOVA. Will you be able to offer an answer to my question? How many days aboard the ORSOVA from Southampton to Los Angeles? Awaiting your kindly reply. Thank you in advance. Paul Dean
> ⚔💂🇬🇧💂⚔


----------



## RONALD PRIESTLEY

Hello John
My recollection is a bit different . I think we stopped in Bermuda, Port Lauderdale, , the Bahamas before Port Everglade. I disembarked in Acapulco and later re-joined the voyage in Hawaii sailing to Samoa and Auckland before I landed in Sydney. An earlier post above says Orsova left Southampton on 2nd June 1970 and was in Auckland 14th July.1970 This doesn't seem right to me. Maybe 14 th July in Auckland is right but I suspect we left Southampton earlier.than 2 June 1970.You say you were in LA 5th June so Orsova must have left Southampton 2-3 weeks earlier say 12th May??? I understood Orsova did a round trip cruise out of San Diego ?? before going on to Hawaii where I rejoined. This would have all taken more than the 6 weeks Southampton to Auckland. Regards Ron


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean

RONALD PRIESTLEY said:


> Hello John
> My recollection is a bit different . I think we stopped in Bermuda, Port Lauderdale, , the Bahamas before Port Everglade. I disembarked in Acapulco and later re-joined the voyage in Hawaii sailing to Samoa and Auckland before I landed in Sydney. An earlier post above says Orsova left Southampton on 2nd June 1970 and was in Auckland 14th July.1970 This doesn't seem right to me. Maybe 14 th July in Auckland is right but I suspect we left Southampton earlier.than 2 June 1970.You say you were in LA 5th June so Orsova must have left Southampton 2-3 weeks earlier say 12th May??? I understood Orsova did a round trip cruise out of San Diego ?? before going on to Hawaii where I rejoined. This would have all taken more than the 6 weeks Southampton to Auckland. Regards Ron


Hello Ron,....in 52 years that I've been in America, your response is the first that has answered some of my questions. Furthermore, it sounds like you were on board the ORSOVA for the same Atlantic crossing. I didn't mention Bermuda and Lauderdale previously in my account only because I was 7 years old at the time and the "stops" I vividly remember did not include those. I remember getting on a lifeboat at the Everglades and going ashore to an Alligator Farm and watching a Seminole Native American Indian wrestle an Alligator. After that but of excitement, I remember accruing second degree sunburn (big blisters in my back and arms), that had to be "popped" by the ships doctor. That was no fun. My parents were not prepared for the American scorching sun rays and nor was I. I remember going ashore in Acapulco with my Mom & Dad and walking around throughout the little shops in the harbor. I remember seeing the very array of Mexican pastel colors that seemed to brighten up everything in sight. I compared it to the dull gray skies and red bricks of row houses in Liverpool. A huge difference visually in color. I was told that it had not rained for a very long time in Acapulco, but on that day ashore, the Heavens opened up and the rain flowed off of the steep mountainous terrain which literally flooded the town at the waters edge and we had to evacuate back to the lifeboats which quickly ended our short stop in Acapulco. I remember my Dad carrying me to the lifeboat and that my Mom had lost a shoe in the current of rain water that was flooding the streets. Does any of the aforementioned ring a bell with you? Do you have pictures of the ORSOVA? 
I remember hearing over the ships sound system the Beatles "Hey Jude" every day of that journey. Everytime I drink Apricot juice, I think of breakfast in the ships galley because that's were I was first introduced to Kerns Apricot juice. It was the Adventure of a Lifetime for me and to this day, (unfortunately), it is the only cruise I've ever been on. At least I can say I was on a cruise that lasted approximately 3 weeks. Thank you very much Ron for your kindly reply. ⚔💂🇬🇧💂⚔
⚓🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿⚓


----------



## RONALD PRIESTLEY

Hello John

Delightful to hear from you especially so quickly. The voyage turned out to be life changing for me too.

I was going to travel with an English friend and we were supposed to work our way overland-- Acapulco to Sao Paulo where I had a girlfriend. He worked for Aerolinias Argentinas and she worked for Varig in London for a while. My friend spoke Spanish and I didn't and unfortunately he couldn't make the trip in the end. It didn't take long in Acapulco for me to realise I wouldn't get work in Latin America as I had no Spanish
So I decided to rejoin Orsova. I had no money left after the flight to Hawaii but marched up the gangway and went to see the Orsova Purser who I had met on the earlier leg. He took my Cheque drawn on Lloyds Bank London Bridge branch for my fare Honolulu -- Sydney. The plan was to work in Sydney as a QS and then go on to Sao Paulo and finally go back to London. What you would now call a gap year as I had just finished my QS exams.I got a QS job the same day we arrived in Sydney
Any way I never did get to see Simone in Sao Paulo. I did get in touch a few years ago and because she had an English mother, Italian father and grew up in Brazil she was multi-lingual and finished up interpreting for the UN and for people like Nelson Mandela, Prince Charles & Kofi Annan

I bought a banana plantation near Byron Bay Australia in 1975 ($12,000 for 75 acres and now worth more than a million) and I am still there and have spent spare time re-establishing the rain forest.

I am sorry I don't remember the Acapulco rain but I may have some photos on board Orsova which I will scan and send later when I dig them out. I do remember the first night out of Southampton where the storm was the fiercest I have ever been in though over time I have spent many months at sea. I will always remember the Panama Canal section and the pretty big Orsova ?40,000+tonnes sailing through the jungle canals and lakes.

Kind regards Ron Priestley


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean

Hello Ron,...what a fabulous story! I have many questions but will be brief tonight because it's late here in the State of Georgia, U.S.A. where I've been living for 8 years and 2 months out of the 52 years in America. My mother was born in Lancashire, England and my Father was born in Birkenhead on the Mersey River across the way from Liverpool. My mother's father (my grandfather) was born in Sao Paulo and had left Brazil for England prior to WW I. He joined the British Royal Merchant Navy as a cook and was torpedoed 5 times in WW II. He didn't know how to swim but as the ship(s) were sinking, he found something to hang on to that floated. His name was John Lemos. Two weeks before Hitler invaded Poland on September 1st, 1939, my Grandfather had sent my grandmother, my mom, her two older sisters and two older brothers back to Brazil on three different ships. They all made it there successfully and lived in Rio for about 13 years before they all returned back home to Liverpool. My father, (Neville Dean), was a Warrant Officer 1st Class Sergeant Major when he retired from the British Army (Ordnance Corp '49--'69). 
My grandfather on my Dad's side was Major Claude Horace Dean whom lived in St. Mary's Cottage in Shrewsbury, England, (a 15th century Tudor). If you Google St Mary's Cottage, Shrewsbury, a very nice photograph will be displayed. It was the last home we stayed in before we climbed aboard the ORSOVA in Southampton. I remember my olfactory senses smelling the oxidizing iron and steel on the ship as soon as I was on deck. I was only 7 but I was alert. My Dad and I stood on the stern of the ORSOVA as we steamed away and watched England disappear on the horizon. I remember my Dad taking me up to the pub on the ship and having a Coca-Cola as he had his beer. It was the first time I had ever had a Coca-Cola and I felt very special drinking it in the ships pub with my Dad. He was a wonderful human being. He passed away in his sleep at the age of 84 in 2015. I must sign off now. Thank you Ron for bringing back such wonderful memories. I look forward to hearing about your banana plantation. I love bananas 🍌🍌🍌 🍌🍌 Cheers!
⚔💂🇬🇧💂⚔


----------



## RONALD PRIESTLEY

I was probably having a beer while you had your Coca Cola. More later


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean

RONALD PRIESTLEY said:


> Hello John
> 
> Delightful to hear from you especially so quickly. The voyage turned out to be life changing for me too.
> 
> I was going to travel with an English friend and we were supposed to work our way overland-- Acapulco to Sao Paulo where I had a girlfriend. He worked for Aerolinias Argentinas and she worked for Varig in London for a while. My friend spoke Spanish and I didn't and unfortunately he couldn't make the trip in the end. It didn't take long in Acapulco for me to realise I wouldn't get work in Latin America as I had no Spanish
> So I decided to rejoin Orsova. I had no money left after the flight to Hawaii but marched up the gangway and went to see the Orsova Purser who I had met on the earlier leg. He took my Cheque drawn on Lloyds Bank London Bridge branch for my fare Honolulu -- Sydney. The plan was to work in Sydney as a QS and then go on to Sao Paulo and finally go back to London. What you would now call a gap year as I had just finished my QS exams.I got a QS job the same day we arrived in Sydney
> Any way I never did get to see Simone in Sao Paulo. I did get in touch a few years ago and because she had an English mother, Italian father and grew up in Brazil she was multi-lingual and finished up interpreting for the UN and for people like Nelson Mandela, Prince Charles & Kofi Annan
> 
> I bought a banana plantation near Byron Bay Australia in 1975 ($12,000 for 75 acres and now worth more than a million) and I am still there and have spent spare time re-establishing the rain forest.
> 
> I am sorry I don't remember the Acapulco rain but I may have some photos on board Orsova which I will scan and send later when I dig them out. I do remember the first night out of Southampton where the storm was the fiercest I have ever been in though over time I have spent many months at sea. I will always remember the Panama Canal section and the pretty big Orsova ?40,000+tonnes sailing through the jungle canals and lakes.
> 
> Kind regards Ron Priestley


We were probably did not travel on the same journey if there was a fierce storm the day the ORSOVA left port. I don't recall what time of day it was when we climbed aboard, but I do remember blue skies, seagulls and sunshine. When we were leaving England on the horizon, I remember clearly taking note of the wake behind the ship and the calm waters all around. Maybe the storm came later that night and I was down below asleep. My Green card shows June 11, 1970 as our date of entry in Los Angeles. Talk to you later.


----------



## RONALD PRIESTLEY

Orsova would have been gone from Southampton for many months June to at least early September so if you landed June 11 in LA and I landed end July in Australia it must have been the same trip


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean

That is my wish and hope that we were on the same cruise 52 years ago. I wish I had been older to fully remember the entire journey and appreciate it. Smart phones 50 years ago would have come in handy for having a surplus of photos to fill the photo album. I remember jumping into the aqua blue swimming pool to join my Dad whom was already floating in the pool waiting for me. I had the aired up floaties on both skinny little biceps as I was not a capable swimmer at that time but had been in a chlorinated public pool back in Liverpool and remember that experience vividly. My seven year old mind and no warning from anybody else,....I wasn't prepared for gulping a mouthful of Atlantic Salty Sea Water which mortified me to the point of wanting to throw up in the pool. I did not throw up, but I certainly gagged and choked my way immediately back out of the pool until such times that I realized I needed to keep my mouth shut when jumping into a body of water whether it be fresh or salt water. Another memorable moment aboard the ORSOVA was a special day that had been set aside for children to go into the Wheel House and steer/pilot the 723' ship for about a minute. All the kids had to stand in single file on the starboard side of the Bridge and one at a time we're allowed to walk up the stairs and into the Pilot House. Somehow, the crew had rigged up a vent or pipe to distribute M&M's into our "cupped hands" as an extra bonus. When it was my turn to take the helm, I gave it all I had to alter our heading by spinning the wheel hard to port,...then stopping the wheel and spinning it hard to starboard. I knew I'd leave a frothy, foamy zig zagged wake behind the stern of which I immediately went out to on the bridge wing to see what I created and there was a big curved bubbly wake of foam. ⚓🇬🇧⚓


----------



## edandsharon01

My parents came to Australia on this ship c1950


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean

edandsharon01 said:


> My parents came to Australia on this ship c1950


The ORSOVA was first launched in 1953 and was in service for 20 years before being scrapped in Taiwan in 1973. Your parents probably sailed on one of the ORSOVA's sister ships (if) they migrated aboard a ship in 1950. 
⚔💂🇬🇧💂⚔


----------



## paulbarrington

Sailed (waiter) on the Orsova Great time great ship !!
Paul Barrington


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean

paulbarrington said:


> Sailed (waiter) on the Orsova Great time great ship !!
> Paul Barrington


You probably served me my very first glass of Kerns Apricot juice in the ships galley for breakfast every morning from Southampton to Los Angeles. By the way, do you know how many days that journey would have taken? I believe the date of our final destination (San Pedro, Long Beach, Los Angeles) was June 5th or June 11th, 1970. I was 7 years old traveling with my 2 year old brother and my Mom and Dad (Neville and Muriel Dean). ⚔💂🇬🇧💂⚔


----------



## paulbarrington

Probably did I used to do kiddies tea and regular teas
Total riot for us waiters
Paul Barrington


----------



## johnpaulgrahamedean

paulbarrington said:


> Probably did I used to do kiddies tea and regular teas
> Total riot for us waiters
> Paul Barrington


I always sat at the table with my parents when dining whether it was breakfast or dinner. I don't really remember supper time aboard the ORSOVA,...just breakfast for some odd reason.


----------



## bix_barton

Hello there. My mother travelled to England in 1969 on the Orsova. She was married at the start of September in 1969 and she is certain she travelled on the Orsova.

She says she was on the journey with the Australian Woman's Weekly trip although she got on in Auckland (the above WW trip strictly speaking started in Sydney) and remembers the journey going:
Auckland-->Sydney-->Brisbane-->Guam-->Kobe-->Yokohama-->Hawaii-->LA-->Acapulco-->Panama-->Caracas-->Lisbon-->Tiulbury

This trip seems to be at around the time under discussion but she's having trouble pinning down a date. She says the journey was "all one class" because of the tour which lines up with what folks are saying here.

Any help would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skerren123

graingerj said:


> Hello Forum. I need to fill a gap in my history. Has anyone got details of sailing schedules for P&O Liner S.S Orsova for the year 1969?
> I would appreciate any informatiom. Thanks
> 
> John.


Hello. Greetings from California. My mother and I were on the Orsova in 1971. (Probably not relevant to your research). Orsova brought us to America, departure Sydney---destination San Francisco. We arrived Aug. 18, 1971. It's fascinating seeing people talk about the Orsova 51 years later. Haha. --Selma Kelly--


----------



## skerren123

johnpaulgrahamedean said:


> I always sat at the table with my parents when dining whether it was breakfast or dinner. I don't really remember supper time aboard the ORSOVA,...just breakfast for some odd reason.


Haha. Yes, I remember the strong smell of bacon and eggs in the dining room. I'm quite sure we were in 3rd class.


----------



## PaulGD

bix_barton said:


> Hello there. My mother travelled to England in 1969 on the Orsova. She was married at the start of September in 1969 and she is certain she travelled on the Orsova. She says she was on the journey with the Australian Woman's Weekly trip although she got on in Auckland (the above WW trip strictly speaking started in Sydney) and remembers the journey going: Auckland-->Sydney-->Brisbane-->Guam-->Kobe-->Yokohama-->Hawaii-->LA-->Acapulco-->Panama-->Caracas-->Lisbon-->Tiulbury This trip seems to be at around the time under discussion but she's having trouble pinning down a date. She says the journey was "all one class" because of the tour which lines up with what folks are saying here. Any help would be great. Thanks in advance.


 I sailed on the Orsova on the Women's Weekly Cruise from Sydney on 9/2/1969, Brisbane 11/2, Guam 17/2, Kobe 21/2, Yokohama 23/2, Honolulu 1/3, LA 6/3, Acapulco 10/3, Panama 13/3, Port Everglades Florida 17/3, Madiera 24/3 and Tilbury 27/3


----------

